
Ask HN: What is true north KPI of a SaaS business? - kumartanmay
I am running a bootstrapped SaaS venture for 3+ years and I am planning to share KPIs with some experienced entrepreneurs. Before I share, I was looking for metrics others share, one of the KPIs I couldn&#x27;t understand is true north? How to calculate it.
======
kumartanmay
This provides a fair bit of an idea: [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/three-
true-north-metrics-your...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/three-true-north-
metrics-your-product-business-need-itamar-gilad/)

------
rogerkirkness
ARR, Cash, Churn, Growth Rate, A usage KPI, Support Time-to-close

